# Clear Fly lines, opinions, likes & dislikes



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Been A few years now since they've been introduced and wondering who likes what in a full clear floating line. My first was an early Cortland and hated it. I know they have improved but never tried their newer ones. Been using Monic's FST and covert clear and pretty pleased with the 6, 8wts for wading flats for reds and trout. Also have an Airflo 7wt I'm throwing on my Redington 6wt CPS which casts quite well.
Planning on getting a line for my 10wt to throw at mainly permit and tarpon next year and wondering 10 or 11wt would be best.
What are you using and why do you like it?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have been using Cortland a bit since the summer. I like the way they cast, and I can say I've had more tarpon eats on the Cortland clear for sure. It doesn't seem to last as long as a non-clear line, but it has it's advantages. It casts great, super slick, and I personally don't like throwing super long leaders, so the clear helps when throwing an 8-10' leader instead of the 12-14' bonefish leaders.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I was just about to write a post also asking about the clear lines - specifically, how short can you go on leaders with the clear lines? I see above 8 tp 10 feet is listed - can you go even shorter? I assume the same leader length would hold true for lines with about 10 or 15 feet of clear tip, rather than full clear line?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Cortland Liquid Crystal Clear for my clear floaters, Cortland Tropic Plus Ghost tip for a clear tip and I just realized they are not carrying full clear intermediates anymore for some reason.

If you are still somewhat green to fly casting or trying to figure out a new rod, I would shy away from clear lines. It's better to see a an opaic line so you can see what your loops are doing, until you fully get dialed in by feel of the rod and not so depended on seeing what your loops are doing. It makes a big difference.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey backwater are you talking the liquid crystal "guide" that's sea foam or the flats/tarpon taper that is clear? How long does it hold up? Thanks, Mike


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

I've been using Monic's for several years now and love it for not spooking fish so easily when my cast doesn't always land where I want it. Also loads fast for minimal false casts. 70'+ in knee deep water is pretty easy with two false casts. My first Cortland PE sucked for tangling. Sounds like the Liquid is a big improvement. Anybody using Airflo's?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mcmsly2 - I'm using both and trying out the Guide. Chris from Cortland had me try out a demo "Guide" two summers ago when Cortland was about to release it. It seemed good on the heavier rods. So he sent me a 9 & 12wt. The "Guide" is actually a 1/2 wt heavier and the idea was to load stiffer rods quicker with fewer false cast to load it up and yet not sacrifice presentation by bulking up the end of the head, like some short load, quick cast lines do. So far, it does what I expected, but you can feel the added weight if you notice things like I do. That being said, it has it's purpose. Basically designed to help the guide's clients feel the rod loading easier. Of course, it was made in a guide green color to distinguish it from the others.

As far as the LC Clear (more true to it's line weight rating), it does good. I keep my flylines with a fresh coat of dressing most times before I use it (after I stretch it out before use), which keeps most of my lines lasting longer than some, even tho it gets a lot of use.

bananabob - I've had Monic for years (field rep'ed a few lines for them back in the day when they 1st got started). Not saying I liked all of them tho. But I will tell you that I find that I think the memory in the monic is worse than the Cortland LC. I remember the PE and yes you are right, I didn't like the coating. But the LC is not bad, if you keep it dressed. And... you don't want to know how far I can throw it.  No question about it, the line is not perfect, but it fills a niche. Other than that, for most inshore fly fishing, an opaic line works just fine and is really important for the newer guys to see what the line is doing in the air.

As for the clear Airflo Ridge, The dia. feels like it's 2 sizes bigger to me. So I'm not down with that.

MSG - I always throw a 9-10ft total leader system with any clear line. The fish can still be weary of the larger diameter line (feel and sight).


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

bananabob said:


> I've been using Monic's for several years now and love it for not spooking fish so easily when my cast doesn't always land where I want it. Also loads fast for minimal false casts. 70'+ in knee deep water is pretty easy with two false casts. My first Cortland PE sucked for tangling. Sounds like the Liquid is a big improvement. Anybody using Airflo's?


I have that on my 13wt. Cast fine but has some memory in my striping basket. Any solutions?


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for all of the great info Backwater. I'd love to give the clear cortland a try.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Backwater, how is the memory on that clear line? I also keep my lines dressed and stretch them right before I start fishing them. Sometimes in the mornings when it's 70 degrees or so they can be a p.i.t.a.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> I have that on my 13wt. Cast fine but has some memory in my striping basket. Any solutions?


Stretch it and dress it before use. That 13wt clear Monic is big and takes some muscle to stretch it. With the 12 & 13wt lines, I typically do a "Superman Stretch" (involving standing on the line with both feet and taking line in each hand and stretching it upward. Slow and stead and not too much pressure. Hey you have more muscle than I do so it should be easier for you!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mcmsly2 said:


> Hey Backwater, how is the memory on that clear line? I also keep my lines dressed and stretch them right before I start fishing them. Sometimes in the mornings when it's 70 degrees or so they can be a p.i.t.a.


Not too bad, maybe a little more than some.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've only had one clear fly line - an 8wt Monic a few years back when they'd been on the market just a year or two... After a bad experience I never used one again. We were night fishing baby tarpon up to around 40lbs at close quarters - looking at every fish we worked. My angler hung a good one - but with the line wrapped around the reel, so one great jump and the fish was gone. I handed him another rod then went to replace the leader on the rig with the Monic fly line - imagine the look on my face when I found that instead of the leader (no heavier than 20lb....) we'd broken off the fly line 30 feet from the end..... Now I know that guides use lines hard and there might have been a knick in the line that caused the break - but I've never lost any other fly line that way.... not ever (and we've broken off hundreds of tarpon over the years -thank heavens you get a lot of bites on night trips....).

As you can guess - not a fan of Monic....


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

MSG said:


> I was just about to write a post also asking about the clear lines - specifically, how short can you go on leaders with the clear lines? I see above 8 tp 10 feet is listed - can you go even shorter? I assume the same leader length would hold true for lines with about 10 or 15 feet of clear tip, rather than full clear line?


We often use 6 to 8 ft leaders in Texas wind. However, I like to use the shortest leaders possible in any situation.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As far as leader length goes, remember that your leader does a lot more than just keep your fly line from being visible - it has to transmit line power down it's length - yet allow the fly to arrive without a lot of noise (which I think bothers fish more than seeing a fly line close to them). That leader also allows you to present your fly in some pretty hazardous places (barnacles, oysters, branches and other nasty types of structure) where you really don't want your fly line... I'd think long and hard before shortening that leader (no matter what some guy in a quick magazine article recommends (done a bit of that myself, unfortunately... the writing part that is ).


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Harry Spear recommended Cortland Liquid Crystal Clear to me & I have loved the fly line chasing Tarpon this past summer! Cannot advise on it's durability as I have only used it one tarpon season! Got a Guide buddy in the Keys and he also likes CLCC fly line very much in the very clear water in that region! Hard to beat both of those recommendations!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Capt Bob, what are you using these days for your slime line?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bonecracker said:


> Harry Spear recommended Cortland Liquid Crystal Clear to me & I have loved the fly line chasing Tarpon this past summer! Cannot advise on it's durability as I have only used it one tarpon season! Got a Guide buddy in the Keys and he also likes CLCC fly line very much in the very clear water in that region! Hard to beat both of those recommendations!!


I personally know Andy Mills uses them too!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

"Slime line" boy that's old school since it hasn't been made in years... I go with either the Scientific Anglers or the Rio full intermediate fly lines (more Rio these days since I can get it cheaper). Unlike the old slime lines, both of these lines offer a good surface to strip and/or set a hook with and both have held up well in hard use....
One note of caution for anyone who's never used an intermediate line - a single nail knot will not hold the butt section with an intermediate... you need two (seven turn) nail knots in a row with your butt section every time. The double nail knot connection will hold, pretty much for the life of the entire leader absent abrasion or something that cuts into that area (like barnacle, oysters, etc.).


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yea I thought you'd get a kick out of that since I remember the slime line days. I still call them that sometimes, tho I know they are way better now. I liked the Cortland 444 Precision tropic full clear intermediate, but it appears they have stopped making it and mine are getting on their last leg. I've tried the SA braided core intermediate, like the stripper line (clear but braided core). Didn't like it that well. I use a Rio Levithan system years ago, but a big poon threaded a bunch of pilings and shredded it.

How's the regular Rio Clear intermediate?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have the cortland clear floating 12wt and like it a lot. I just picked up the 6wt and will report back soon.

I have not tried the airflo or monic though.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Jim Teeny makes a clear intermediate tip, so does Wulff - Bermuda Triangle Ghost tip. Personally, I like the clear intermediate tip for tarpon with a colored running line. With a 10' leader, it gives me 25' of clear line - enough to make a big difference.

I run the Teeny on my 12 and the Wulff on my 10 and 9. Love them both.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

I like Cortland Little Tunny - no longer made but still shows up now and then. Not the best casting line and it can get nicked easy around oysters and pilings but I just seem to catch more with it blind casting grassy flats. I think there may be something to the mottled appearance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

Still have Airflo & Monic clear fly lines, one brand mostly an intermediate & the other mostly floaters from almost 20 years ago when I watched fly casting spooking fish on the flats due to overhead shadows. Got fishing tips on how flying birds feeding put fish down & they are still on #7 thru #13 weight reels. Clear Intermediates are great for beach fishing & getting 20 feet down to tarpon off the beach. Clear floaters are more suited to mangrove lined flats where there's little surf/wave action. Had the most used #9 intermediate delaminate & another fly line absorb some chartreuse backing color, but other than not being able to obtain any more of those Airflo Chamois fly line cleaners for some touch up line cleaning on the water to keep the tangles to a minimum or after an after fishing wash & rinse they have held up well. A guide friend had the early Cortland Crystal lines, which when new seemed better, but after a couple weeks were toast & switched back. A few years later he got the new improved Cortland Liquid Crystal which got fished a whole summer + & have a #12 & a #13 for reef donkey dropping . Haven't fished them other than some false casting.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Well I got my spool of Cortland Liquid Clear WF9F last week and quickly put it on a reel and went out to test it in 62 degree air with 15kt winds and 70-72 degree water.
Made several cast with a few new flies I tied to include a 10 inch eel. Not one tangle or hang up and casting 70+ feet with minimal false casts. Also, I did NOT pre-stretch the line before casting.
Very happy with the results, especially in the cooler conditions.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Anyone used the airflo clear tip floating line? Does anyone else make a clear tip floater? not sure I want to go with a full clear line


----------



## flyz (Jan 2, 2017)

I use Airflo Ridge Tropical clear tip on my 8wt, love it.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Reviving an old thread for input on Monic's Phantom Tip clear floater. Anybody use this line yet?

Supposed to have an 18' clear, floating tip. I'm looking for a more stealthy approach on Texas Reds. Unfortunately their attitude has significantly changed over the past few years...much more spooky. Not as bad as Florida, but much more sensitive than before.

Info on this line is somewhat limited. Any feedback would be great. 

https://monic.com/products/genesis-phantom-tip


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

So far I have used 3 different clear or clear tip lines.

Older monic 8wt. Bought it from a forum member, stretched it and fished it a few times then one day it broke at the head/running line transition while casting. I called monic to ask if it was a common problem and see if they had any thoughts, they seemed to act like they didn't really care and had heard similar before. It was to this day prolly the best overall clear line I have fished.

Newer cortland clear lines. I went total fan boy and picked up three of them. Convinced myself the clear line was where it was at. Fished two of them and they do cast and shoot well and I like the taper, but they need to be cleaned almost daily to maintain there shootability and to minimize tangles. Coming from mainly SA lines that maintain their cleanliness really well this is a big enough drawback to move on. If you talk to a cortland rep or pro staff they will even tell you to clean it daily. It also tangles more once it gets dirty. Aint no body got time for that lol.

Airflo clear tip- For me it seems to be the kinda drab looking girl at the dance that you go talk to once the hot girl ( cortland) has annoyed you. Taper is ok and not to over weighted, clear tip can be had in two different lengths tangles less than cortland whether its clean or dirty. It shoots a little worse than a clean cortland but better than a non daily cleaned dirty cortland. It also get really large in diameter in the larger sizes.

In the past month or so while deciding to buy more airflo lines I have been fishing my old sa normal colored lines and haven't noticed catching less fish. When you think about redfish or especially bonita the difference between 15 lb fluro and 20 lb fluro can be the difference in getting a bite or not. its kinda of silly to think they wont see the somewhat opaque clear lines vs normal light colored lines.

My 0.02 cents


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Blackdog317 said:


> Reviving an old thread for input on Monic's Phantom Tip clear floater. Anybody use this line yet?
> 
> Supposed to have an 18' clear, floating tip. I'm looking for a more stealthy approach on Texas Reds. Unfortunately their attitude has significantly changed over the past few years...much more spooky. Not as bad as Florida, but much more sensitive than before.
> 
> ...


BlackDog, agree with you on the Texas reds. On the sand the past couple years a 14-16’ leader is often optimal. Seem to see a push pole at well beyond casting distance too. Sporty. Seymour


----------

